# Anyone ever get this warning ?



## jerseyroots (Feb 9, 2017)

driving too slow?

Message I received from Lyft..

*Krish* (Lyft)

Jul 19, 8:33 AM PDT

Follow-Up from Lyft Critical Response Line
Hi Deactivatemeillgetajobthatpays,

I am following up on feedback that we have received from a member of our community regarding your driving safety.

It was reported that you allegedly driver drove slow. This is a violation of Lyft's Terms of Service.

As you know, safety is Lyft's highest priority, so we take reports of this nature extremely seriously. Please always be aware, cautious, and conscientious when driving.

Please note that additional reports of this nature may result in action being taken against your account.

Best"

Sure deactivate me. Do me the favor but come on, grammar like that for such 'serious allegations' deserves a violation of its own. I don't even understand what he's trying to say even after the terrible writing. I did one Lyft this week and it took long but it was during RUSH hour so if that's the case of course it's slow. I've been doing Lyft since 2015 before I did uber. This is a first


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jerseyroots said:


> driving too slow?
> 
> Message I received from Lyft..
> 
> ...


Both of these organisations are trifling at best.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

jerseyroots said:


> driving too slow?
> 
> Message I received from Lyft..
> 
> ...


Never anything from Lyft, but some idiot but in my weekly feedback. I did fire off an email to Lyft to say basically the say as you are you serious? I would assume in my case that it was some SNOWFLAKE with no drivers license, or high insurance, and tickets.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sounds like you should move to the country where your slow pace of living will fit right in. We dont need drivers like you in the city.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow its a violation to drive too slow? that is a first... thats so dumb


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

There is nothing wrong driving the speed limit (since we dont know what constitutes driving SLOW). I would never in my wildest dreams think that driving SLOW would have been an issue or enough of one to get a BS Safety response, THIS IS A JOKE!
Just because this gig has us hustle to survive, doesnt make it an excuse to drive fast or aggressive all the time/everywhere. I get how cities flow, but no excuse to knock someone for it. You can keep your city to yourself.

You keep driving close to that rear bumper, once you rearend someone, you can see how that boosts your shortsighted earnings when you cant work for 3-5 days while your car gets mediocre bodywork and paint to make it almost look like "it never happened".

Again the gauging fast or slow depends on who you ask, so i just made some basic assumptions above. Fire away....


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

jerseyroots said:


> It was reported that you allegedly driver drove slow


HUH? Was this CSR drinking on the job?


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

It was a script, the system throws in whatever the pax reported, hence " It was reported that you allegedly (pax reported section) ..."
My friend, AsianDriver, who works in IT so he told me these are just scripts based emails.
For example, someone puked in your car and you rate 4 star or less then comment about puke or vomit in the comment section, the system will fire off an email to you immediately asking for evidence and stuff.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Dashcam...
I'm waiting for the passenger that asks me to turn on my blue lights and siren!


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Driving too slow causes accidents too:


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jerseyroots said:


> driving too slow?
> 
> Message I received from Lyft..
> 
> ...


Never seen drive to slow.What speed do you drive at?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

How about this line from the email: "As you know, safety is Lyft's highest priority, so we take reports of this nature *extremely seriously*." Not extreme seriously or extremely serious which both sound awful at the end of the sentence. India, where Lyft followed Uber's Customer Service destination.

Great thing about Lyft is we rarely get this from them. I would like to think Lyft riders are just more courteous. Going the speed limit means riders pay more for you not breaking the law.


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

I actually did get that same email as a result of a pas being late for work and throwing Lyft under the bus, because she couldn't get her lazy butt out of bed on time. Pas claimed I was doing 40 in a 65. This was at 7:30am on the busiest highway in the metro area. Can't even achieve 40 on that stretch of road at that time of day. Not to mention there is a major construction project going on so the speed limit is actually 55.

I explained this in email to Lyft who thanked me for the "additional context".
However, they neglected to answer my question about the definition of driving too slow.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

TCANN said:


> I actually did get that same email as a result of a pas being late for work and throwing Lyft under the bus, because she couldn't get her lazy butt out of bed on time. Pas claimed I was doing 40 in a 65. This was at 7:30am on the busiest highway in the metro area. Can't even achieve 40 on that stretch of road at that time of day. Not to mention there is a major construction project going on so the speed limit is actually 55.
> 
> I explained this in email to Lyft who thanked me for the "additional context".
> However, they neglected to answer my question about the definition of driving too slow.


Anything for a free ride.
Tell them if they give you the date/time, you'll be glad to send the dashcam footage.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I had a pax write that I drove "Extremely slow" in my comments but I got no message from Lyft support.

I just shrugged my shoulders. I drive the speed limit and not faster. Some pax can't handle that. 

I take corners slowly because Uber gives me acceleration warnings if I take them too fast.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I had a pax write that I drove "Extremely slow" in my comments but I got no message from Lyft support.
> 
> I just shrugged my shoulders. I drive the speed limit and not faster. Some pax can't handle that.
> 
> I take corners slowly because Uber gives me acceleration warnings if I take them too fast.


I've had a pax ask me to pass a police car well over the speed limit...


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

jerseyroots said:


> driving too slow?
> 
> Message I received from Lyft..
> 
> ...


I got one with no explanation about what I did wrong. I asked lyft to be more specific as I did not recall any safety issues, the response was safety concerns and friendliness. Nothing specific. What is the point of the comment when I have no clue the issue. Friendliness is bs, no one wants a driver for a friend anymore, it's not 2014. I say hello, how are you, and have a nice day, or enjoy your night, when I drop off. If you want to talk in between you have to initiate. I talk when spoken too.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I had a pax write that I drove "Extremely slow" in my comments but I got no message from Lyft support.
> 
> I just shrugged my shoulders. I drive the speed limit and not faster. Some pax can't handle that.
> 
> I take corners slowly because Uber gives me acceleration warnings if I take them too fast.


I think that refers to pickup time lol


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> I got one with no explanation about what I did wrong. I asked lyft to be more specific as I did not recall any safety issues, the response was safety concerns and friendliness. Nothing specific. What is the point of the comment when I have no clue the issue. Friendliness is bs, no one wants a driver for a friend anymore, it's not 2014. I say hello, how are you, and have a nice day, or enjoy your night, when I drop off. If you want to talk in between you have to initiate. I talk when spoken too.


I once got a complaint from a passenger for being too friendly. They clicked on friendliness cause they thought I was talking too much to them.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

The thing is... There is a very confusing heavily trafficked section of I-880 in the East Bay in California. The posted limit fluctuates from 45 to 65 with an occasional 55. There are no warning signs indicating upcoming speed change. There are random roadwork signs when no work is being done.

I honestly have no idea what the actual limit is there. I am actually going to go to a CHP station and ask them.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

jerseyroots said:


> driving too slow?
> 
> Message I received from Lyft..
> 
> ...


Lyft and Uber systems for ratting people out and not rating them as in rats scurrying about are faulty and poorly thought-out and serve only to teach people to report the people next to them to the authorities. A sad State of Affairs for the next couple Generations. Uber and I parted ways and I started doing Lyft only and had a 4.9 rating but just in the past few days I drove the typical silent passengers usually young women who sit in the back either expecting you to entertain them or probably have daddy issues with older men driving them and you can just sense the animosity coming out of nowhere, then you hear their camera clicking or you see them videotaping you from the back seat. That's when you know as soon as they get out they punish you with one star or some bogus complaint that you weren't a happy . Then I watched my rating plummet to 4.8 and then down to a 4.7 where it is now. There is no winning with this kind of system. It is a joke. There are a million reasons these petulant children find to punish their elders.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

jerseyroots said:


> driving too slow?
> 
> Message I received from Lyft..
> 
> ...


Ask for proof. Go to small claims. Let them bring the algorithm with them. They won't. And I highly doubt a judge will go against you for doing the speeed limit. Sue for the maximum and lost wages. Alert every member of the media that you can.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Last week, I heard a camera click 4 or 5 times in a short ride, the chick was a creeper, sat right behind me... I wanted to snap that iches neck! Opted for giving her the benefit of the doubt...May be she was just taking screenshots...

Unfortunately, you can not sue, pax can claim you were driving way bellow speed limit aka stoned...That was her intention, to make lyft think you were stoned without her having to get in trouble like testifying & chit...

My advice, get another job...


----------

